# Guacamole!



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

For those of you watching the USA Superbowl here is the best info on making Guacamole, the most popular dip served during the football game:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/guacamole/


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

A couple of additions to the above excellent advice.

Flick the stem on the avocado gently with your thumb. When it pops off, the fruit is ripe.
Add a minced green jalapeño chili to the recipe.
A minced garlic clove doesn't hurt either.

I went to college at the greatest center for avocado (and citrus) research in the world. Some of it had to rub off on me. And I go through no less than two avocados a week. If I were to watch The Game I would probably go through an entire recipe by myself. (oink!)


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

And a little of this wouldn't hurt either:
B'Wana Walt's Safari Hot Sauce
The HEAT of Africa!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Interesting fact:

_The Super Bowl is the second-largest day for U.S. food consumption, after Thanksgiving Day.

In addition, the Super Bowl has frequently been the most-watched American television broadcast of the year; the seven most-watched broadcasts in American television history are Super Bowls. _


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I still prefer rugby.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Oldsarge said:


> I still prefer rugby.


*Rugby*_ - originally a knit shirt with broad stripes in two contrasting colors with small white rib knit collar and cuffs. The placket neckline closed with a zipper or rubber buttons. More recently it has lost the stripes, but retained the white contrast collar with reinforced taping and placket often with a French fly covering the rubber buttons.

While playing soccer at the Rugby School of England in 1823, William Webb Ellis picked up the ball with his hands, and ran with it. This sparked an interest leading to the creation of a game called rugby and the shirt of the same name evolved._

-- from the Sport Shirts Chapter of *The Encyclopedia of Men's Clothes*, but no Avocados were injured in this sport! 😄


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I've become a bit lazy in my preparation of guacamole served at our Super Bowl celebrations and other such events. I'll generally take two to three avocados, add in a can of Ro-Tel diced tomato and green chili mix, a clove or two of minced garlic and chopped/minced onion to taste. Historically, guests eat that mix up and beg for more! Life is good.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I love guacamole when it's not too spicy and you can dip it with tortilla chips.


----------



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

My secret recipe....enjoy.

BSR

*Guacamole
Ingredients:* Haas avocados, red chili powder, ground cumin, garlic powder, black pepper, salt, vinegar.
*Process:*

Break up the avocados so that they are chunky
Add the spice mixture in this ratio: 6 parts red chili powder, 5 parts ground cumin, 2 parts garlic powder, 2 parts black pepper, 3 parts salt.
Add vinegar to taste, approx. 1 tbls. per avocado used
Add Red Rooster or Texas Pete hot sauce to taste., approx. 1.5 tsp. per avocado used


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

I'm a consumer of food, not a preparer! Wife is a preparer of food and not a consumer. We compliment each other nicely.

By the way, please keep these recipes coming, as I pass them on to her!


----------

